# Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch



## Pike`nFly (20. Januar 2008)

In einer der letzten Ausgaben der Fisch und Fang war ein Rezept zum Beizen abgedruckt!

Habe dann mal nach diesem Rezept gebeizt und die Filets wurden wie Schuhsohlen! Was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben?

Rezept: Meersalz, brauner Zucker, Petersilie, Dill und Schnittlauch 

Salz Zucker 1:1 mischen

Schicht aus Mischung machen ca 1cm dick, Kräuter drüber, Filets drauf, nochmal Kräuter drauf, mit Rest der Mischung abdecken, 2 Tage stehen lassen Fertig!

Habe es so genauso gemacht!

Noch eine Frage wie lang kann ich den Fisch nach dem Beizen im Kühlschrank aufbewahren?

Und falls jemand noch ein gutes Rezept zum Beizen hat immer her damit!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## schwedenklausi (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

ein paar Fragen dazu :
-welches Behältnis hast Du genommen 
-hast Du den Fisch beschwert
- welche Kräuter wurden verwendet
- wurde der Fisch alle 12 Stunden gewendet

schwedenklausi


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



> 2 Tage stehen lassen Fertig!


Viel zu lange.
Handelsübliche Filets von den ausgenommen 3 - 4 Kilo scheren Lachsen brauchen max. 24 Stunden - dementsprechend wengier bei kleineren Filets.

Verhältnis Salz/Zucker ist auch mit 2/3 : 1/3 besser. 

Fertig gebeizt und wenn der Kühlschrank kalt genug ist locker ne Woche.

Alternative:
Aufschneiden, die scheiben einzeln auf ein Tablett auf Frischhaltefolie legen, dann wieder ne Schicht Folie, darauf die nächsten Scheiben usw...

Nach dem frosten in wiederverschliessbare Gefrierbeutel geben, so kannst Du sie dann einzeln entnehmen. 
Sind dann innerhalb einer Minute aufgetaut.

Locker halbes Jahr haltbar dann.


----------



## Pike`nFly (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> ein paar Fragen dazu :
> -welches Behältnis hast Du genommen
> -hast Du den Fisch beschwert
> - welche Kräuter wurden verwendet
> ...


 

-Porzellan Topf
-Nein stand nichts dabei
-Dill, Petersilie, Schnittlauch
-Nein, garnicht! Wieso auch Gewürzmischung ist ja von beiden Seiten vorhanden!


----------



## Pike`nFly (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Viel zu lange.
> Handelsübliche Filets von den ausgenommen 3 - 4 Kilo scheren Lachsen brauchen max. 24 Stunden - dementsprechend wengier bei kleineren Filets.
> 
> Verhältnis Salz/Zucker ist auch mit 2/3 : 1/3 besser.
> ...


 
Ja das mit dem Mischungsverhäöltnis hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht weil man sonst immer vom Verhältnis 2:1 hört und nicht 1:1! Das Salz entzieht dem Fisch wahrscheinlich die ganze Flüssgikeit!

Das mit dem Einfrieren ist ein echt guter Tip! Danke:m

Danke für eure Antworten schonmal#6!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



> Das Salz entzieht dem Fisch wahrscheinlich die ganze Flüssgikeit!


Zucker genauso!
Beides hygroskopisch!
Der wichtigste Faktor ist da schlicht die Zeit, bloss nicht zu alnge drin liegen lassen!


----------



## aal60 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

@pike´n fly  Schau doch mal hier :http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/401/266/

oder einige Infos gibt es auch  unter: http://www.raeucherblog.blogspot.com/

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## mot67 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

du hast eine einen centimeter dicke salz-zucker mischung unter und über dem filet?
ich lege das filet auf die hautseite und streue die salz-zucker mischung nur auf die fleischseite. zwar reichlich aber auch bei weitem keine centimeterdicke schicht.
ich denke, du hast viel zu viel salz und zucker verwendet.


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Da Du auch nach Rezepten gefragt hast, mache ich hier mal eine "kleine Schleichwerbung" für eine Anglerseite. (hoffe, es wird mir verziehen)

Dieses Rezept habe ich selbst schon probiert und es schmeckt wirklich lecker - meine Family war begeistert und hat gefuttert, was das Zeug hält:
http://www.angeln.de/fischkueche/rezepte/ekke-meerforelle.php

Meistens nehme ich dazu Lachse, die ausgenommen zwischen 5 und 7 kg wiegen.
Da ich die Möglichkeit habe, mit einem professionellen Gerät zu vakuumieren, nutze ich das natürlich auch. So kann ich mir das lästige Wenden sparen.
Nach ca. 18 - 20 Stunden hat der Fisch dann in etwa die Reife, wie man sie auch vom gekauften Graved-Lachs kennt.
Da ich ihn gern etwas fester esse, lasse ich den Fisch dann so ca. 30 Stunden im eigenen Saft "schmoren"


----------



## Pike`nFly (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Ich find das geile nur, dass ich das ja genauso gemacht habe wie in der Fisch & Fang, und zweimal gleiches Ergebnis!  

Bei der Anleitung der Anglerpraxis steht zwischen 3 und 4 Tagen! Also noch länger??? 

Mfg Tobias


----------



## henningcl (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

hallo
vielleicht musst du bei Raved eine andere musik gespielt werden

grüsse
henning


----------



## henningcl (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

hey!!!!

wer ändert denn da den titel


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Raved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



> Bei der Anleitung der Anglerpraxis steht zwischen 3 und 4 Tagen! Also noch länger???


Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, der Autor meinte halt diese Zeit.
ich hab über 20 Jare lang in der Gastromie zwischen täglich und wöchentlich Lachse gebeizt.
Mir schmecken sie nach meinen Zeitangaben am besten.

Ausprobieren:
Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## Pike`nFly (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Danke nochmal an Alle für eure Antworten!

@FisherMan66: ich bin nicht so der Fan von Fenchel, schmeckt man das nach dem Beizen noch sehr?

@Henningcl: Konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden zwischen Raved und Gabba Lachs!!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Seehaeschen (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Da ich das selbst viel mache, hier meine Version:
eine normale Auflaufform, 2 Filet mit Haut die von der größe in die Form passen, ein Filet mit Haut nach unten in Form legen, Salz+Zuckermischung (2:1) - sind ca. 100gr Salz und 50gr. Zucker auf das Filet streuen, wenn gewünscht auch noch 10-15 Wachholderbeeren, viel Dill u. 2. Filet mit der Hautseite nach oben drauf legen, mit Alufolie abdecken, beschweren!! u. ab in den Kühlschrank. Kann locker 4 Tage drin liegen, ich wende sie aber nach der halben Zeit (immer die Haut nach außen)
Bei 1:1 wird der Fisch meist zu süß. Das ganze geht auch ohne Dill, also nur mit Salz+Zucker. Je kürzer die Liegezeit umso weicher der Fisch aber mitunter auch noch nicht richtig durch. Was nicht gleich gegessen wird, kann problemlos eingefroren werden.
#hSeehaeschen


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

@Pike´n Fly

Nein, vom Fenchel schmeckst Du nur eine ganz leichte Note. Dazu ne schöne Senf-Honig-Dill-Soße als Beilage nen frisches, dunkel ausgebackenes Bauernbrot mit Butter bestrichen, dann kann die Genießerei losgehen.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo,

mitunter mache ich mir auch graved Lax.
Einmal hatte ich das gleiche Ergebnis.
Hart wie Schuhsole. Bisher hatte ich immer frischen verwendet,
nur diesmal nicht. Ich fragte einen Nachbarn und der bestätigte mir das es mit gefrorenem und aufgetautem Lax nicht geht - man bekommt Schuhsolen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## mot67 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

ich hab auch schon gefrosteten fisch zu graved lax verarbeitet, ging eigentlich problemlos. 
der aufgetaute fisch ist wenn überhaupt eher zu weich als zu fest geworden.

am besten alles selbst ausprobieren, wie du siehst gibt es auch hier die unterschiedlichsten erfahrungen


----------



## Feedermaik (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Mein Vater nimmt für die Beize immer noch ein Gläschen hochwertigen Brandy.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Kann man durchaus als "Gewürz" nehmen, genauso wie Orangenscheiben oder auch Senfkörner und zerdrückten Wacholder und groben Pfeffer.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo noch einmal,

wenn es auch mit vorher gefrosteten geht was habe ich dann falsch gemacht??.
Habe je eine kleine Tasse Salz+Zucker per Kg Fisch gemischt,
die gehäuteten Files zusammengelegt fest in Frischhaltefolie eingewickelt, nachdem das Gemisch innen und außen verteilt wurde. Mit Dill usw. gewürzt. Alle 6 Stunden gewendet. Nach zwei bis drei Tagen abgespült und verarbeitet.
Hatte immer funktioniert, nur mit den gefrorenen nicht???

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## mot67 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

das kann ich dir auch nicht genau sagen, ich mache es im grunde ähnlich wie du, ausser dass ich die haut am filet dran lass. 
zu fester fisch bedeutet, dass ihm zuviel flüssigkeit entzogen wurde, das passiert durch zuviel salz/zucker #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



> das passiert durch zuviel salz/zucker


Falsch. Durch zu lange Zeit.


----------



## eiswerner (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo,
ich kanns bestätigen man sollte höchstens 2 Tage den Lachs einlegen, ich nehme auf 100 gramm Grobes Salz 50 Gramm braunen Rohrzucker und Kardamom als Gewürz dazu reichlichDill.
S Das ganze gut mischen und nicht zu dick auf den Lachs verteilen, gerade dass der lachs schön bedeckt ist, von wegen 1centimeter das ist absolut zuviel und holt das ganze Wasser aus dem Fisch.
Ich habe vor kurzem Lachs auf die schnelle gebraucht, hab ihn am Samstagmorgen geholt 6!!! Stunden eingelegt dann Heiss bei 80 - 90 Grad geräuchert am Spies einfach Köstlich. Der war aber schon fast durch nur durchs einlegen.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



> hab ihn am Samstagmorgen geholt 6!!! Stunden eingelegt





> Der war aber schon fast durch nur durchs einlegen.


Sach ich doch immer!!


----------



## Pike`nFly (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mitunter mache ich mir auch graved Lax.
> Einmal hatte ich das gleiche Ergebnis.
> ...


 
Hatte auch das erste mal Gedacht das es daran gelegen hat das die Forelle eingefroren war! Dann wieder ne frische verwendet, selbes Ergebniss! 

Hatte aber auch wie du Mischungsverhältnis 1:1 Salz/Zucker! 

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man durchaus als "Gewürz" nehmen, genauso wie Orangenscheiben oder auch Senfkörner und zerdrückten Wacholder und groben Pfeffer.


Dann noch´n schuß Malt whisky und gepressten O-Saft drüber
Schmeckt zwar ungewohnt, aber saulecker 
Peter


----------



## pionier007 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

hallo,
ich hatte noch nie das Pech mit zu trockenem Lachs,
mein Rezept:
<Pro kg Filet 100 Gramm Gemisch aus 3 teile grobes Meersalz,2 teile brauner Zucker, 1 teil Pfeffer,15gr Koriander,15gr geschrotete Wacholderbeeren.
Dill oder Weinbrand,1 Zitrone

Filet auf Alufolie legen(Haut nach unten), mit dem Gemisch bestreuen mit Dill abdecken oder wenn kein Dill verwendet wird mit 5El Weinbrand oder Whiskey beträufeln.
Saft einer Zitrone gleichmäßig verteilen.
Filet mit der Folie einrollen, Enden umschlagen undf aufrecht in einen Topf stellen.
Diesen Topf 3-4 Tage in den Kühlschrank stellen, die Rolle 2xtäglich umdrehen.
Filet dann ausrollen, reinigen und dann guten Appetit.


----------



## mot67 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch. Durch zu lange Zeit.



dat is ja nun auch nicht ganz richtig, wenn die salz-zucker menge optimal gewählt ist, kann ich den fisch solange ziehen lassen, wie ich lustig bin. 
wenn die salz-zucker konzentration vom fisch und der sich bildenden lake gleich ist, passiert nix mehr #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



> dat is ja nun auch nicht ganz richtig, wenn die salz-zucker menge optimal gewählt ist, kann ich den fisch solange ziehen lassen, wie ich lustig bin.


Kannst Du nicht so optimal treffen. Weil das dann genau die als "Gewürz" benötigte Menge braucht. 

Also nur mit gezieltem einreiben. Immer wenn man Schicht Salz drauf hat oder den Fisch in Salz legt, liegts an der Zeit.


----------



## pionier007 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

hallo,
ich wiege es immer grammgenau auf das Fischgewicht ab, und es hat immer gepasst, alles andere ist wie Lottospielen.
Heute mittag sind wieder 4 Tage um, dann ist wieder eins fertig und ich weiß jetzt schon wie es geworden ist, saftig wie immer.


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Wolfgang, wie schön wäre es denn, wenn du uns über die genaue Grammverteilung informieren könntest, oder bist du ein Geheimnisträger?  

P.S. Sorry, hatte es überlesen! Danke
Das mit dem Schnaps werde ich mal ausprobieren, ne gute Verwendung für all die Weihnachtsgeschenke.


----------



## pionier007 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

hallo leopard,
irren ist menschlich sprach der Hahn und stieg von der Ente.
Eine Gewichtsangabe fehlt dennoch, die vom Dill: für ca 700gramm Filet 25g gefrohrenen Dill.
Übrigens habe ich das Filet eben gereinigt und probiert, saftig und lecker wie erwartet.
Ich habe diesmal allerdings keinen Dill und keinen Weinbrand verwendet, ich hab das Filet  zuerst mit Honig eingestrichen, dann die Gewürzmischung    (Salz,br.Zucker,Pfeffer,Koriander,Wacholderbeeren)und Zitrone aufgetragen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

So genau nehm ichs nicht mit dem Dill - vieeel jedenfalls. Der Rest dann auch Zucker (braun) Hagelsalz, weißer Pfeffer (gemörsert), Piment - und ein ordentlicher Schuß Linie Aquavit.
Dazu ne richtig gute Soße.
Allerdings 4 Tage - nie!


----------



## steve71 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo Pike ´n Fly, 

ich mache folgende Mischung zum Einlegen:

3 EL Zucker

1,5 El Salz 

1 TL  Weißer Pfeffer

Mit dieser Mischung bestreue ich die Filets üppig und lege 1 Bund (gezupften) Dill darüber.

Ich persönlich lege Forellen über 55 cm 2 Tage ein da Zucker, Salz und Pfeffer besser in den Fisch einziehen.

Der Schuß Schnaps ist immer Geschmackssache. Mit Whisky schmeckt´s auch gut|rolleyes

Gruß Steve


----------



## Gourmet (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo Graved Lachs-Freunde,

hier ein <Rezept das ebenso einfach wie köstlich ist.
1 Seite Lachs (Gräten mit Pinzette gezogen) mit der Hautseite (daranlassen) auf reichlich Salz legen( ca 1 Kg.)
Mit etwas Zitronensaft bepinseln (es genügt eine halbe Zitrone) und mit wenig Zucker bestreuen (ca.40 g).Darauf reichlich frisch gehackten Dill.Das Lachsfleisch soll gut bedeckt sein.Darüber kommt nun dick Salz,soviel das kein Dill oder Lachs mehr zu erkennen ist (wieder mind. 1 Kg.)
Das ganze ca 18 Stunden kühl stellen.
Den Lachs aus dem Salz nehmen und kurz unter fließend kaltem Wasser die Salzreste abspülen.Trocken tupfen und in schrägen Scheiben aufschneiden.
Der Lachs hält sich in Klarsichtfolie im Kühlschrank ca 8 Tage.

Guten Appetit.

Bin wahrscheinlich nicht so oft hier,aber gerne bereit Hobbyköchen zu helfen.Bin Gastronom und gehöre der Vereinigung Eurotoques,der Vereinigung europäischer Spitzenköche an.

Petri

Herbert


----------



## aal60 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

@gourmet,

erstmal "Herzlich Willkommen" hier im Forum und wir hoffen noch einige Rezepte von Dir zu erfahren.  |welcome:

Tolles Rezept, mich wundert es nur, dass man mit 18Std. auskommt. Wahrscheinlich wegen der höheren Salzmenge.
|good:
Hast Du auch Erfahrung mit aufgetauten Filets? ;+


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Es wäre schon hilfreich, wenn bei den Rezepturen auch mal die Gewichtsverhältnisse angegeben werden. Was unter einer Lachsseite zu vertehen ist, sehen viel ganz anders. So sind bei mir Fische unter 60 cm Heißrauchfavoriten. Die Lachsseiten aber hatten oft bis 5 Kilo/ Seite.
Welche Salz- und Zuckerqualitäten nehmt ihr?
Allerdings bekomme ich mehr und mehr den Eindruck, diese größeren Teile eignen sich dann lieber für ander Zubereitungen, als räuchern/ beizen


----------



## Gourmet (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo aal60

es spielt eigentlichen keine Rolle ob der Lachs frisch oder TK ist.
Zur Größe:wir verwenden eigentlich nur Lachs mit 3-4 Kg Gewicht.

Servus


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo Gourmet,
wir reden bei deinen (interessanten) Anregungen also über Filetseiten von etwa 1 Kilo - oder?


----------



## gismowolf (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Bei den von mir gebeizten (graved)Lachs-bzw.Forellenfilets dauert der Fermentierungsvorgang so lange,bis die von den Filets ausgetretene Flüssigkeit wieder ganz aufgenommen wurde.Dieser Reifeprozess dauert je nach Filetgröße und Kühltemperatur 30-50 Std.Man sollte öfter mal in den Kühlschrank sehen!Auf jeden Fall ist das gebeizte Filet reif zum Verspeisen,wenn keine Flüssigkeit mehr zu sehen ist.


----------



## Gourmet (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hi Dolfin,

1 Kg pro Seite ist zutreffend.
Dazu gehört eigentlich eine Dill-Senfsauce:

2 Eßl.mittelscharfer Senf
2 Eßl.Kristallzucker
1 Eßl.Essig
4 Eßl.Öl (normales (Pflanzenöl) langsam mit Schneebesen dazurühren,
zum Schluß reichlich gehackten Dill, 2 Tropfen Wasser und eine Prise Salz.

Die Sauce hält sich ca 14 Tage,vor Gebrauch wieder gut durchrühren.

Lasst es euch schmecken.

Gruß
Herbert(Gormet)


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

So ähnlich ist mein Saucenrezept auch, Gourmet. Ich nehme nur Honig statt Öl.


----------



## Mefo67 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Ich möchte mein Scherflein zum Gravad-Lachs dazu geben!
Ich bestücke den Lachs oder Lachsforelle mit anderen Kräutern,für einige die nicht so gerne Dill mögen

1 Kilo Lachs oder Lachsforelle:

Ca. 1.1/2 Esslöffel Zucker
Ca. 2.1/2 " Salz (Jodsalz)
Ca. 1.1/2 Teelöffel Pfeffer (fein gemahlen)

1 Bund Schnittlauch (klein hacken)
2 Esslöffel Kerbel (kann gefriergetrocknet sein)
2 " Estragon "

Estragon,Kerbel und Schnittlauch mischen und jede Seite damit belegen.
Die beiden mit der Fleischseite auf einander legen,in Klarsicht Folie einwickeln und in ein Behältnis legen und mit 2 Steine beschweren.
Im kühlen Raum stellen,nach 2 Tagen die Seiten drehen und am 4 Tag von Folie befreien,jetzt die Kräuter nach Bedarf entfernen dann anschneiden und essen.
Wenn es zu salzig sein sollte ein bißchen wässern und abtupfen.

M---------h der schmeckt |laola:

Gruß Mefo67


----------



## aal60 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Genauso geht´s, so mach ich es auch - dann noch mit einem Cognac oder Whiskey beträufeln. (Natürlich vor dem Einrollen in die Folie)  Mmh echt lecker. |rolleyes

Leider hat es gestern mit der Lachsforelle nicht geklappt, ließ sich nicht auf die Schuppen legen. :c

Gruß
UWE


----------



## bassking (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



Gourmet schrieb:


> Hallo Graved Lachs-Freunde,
> 
> hier ein <Rezept das ebenso einfach wie köstlich ist.
> 1 Seite Lachs (Gräten mit Pinzette gezogen) mit der Hautseite (daranlassen) auf reichlich Salz legen( ca 1 Kg.)
> ...



Hallo Gourmetfreunde #h

Es ist zwar schon länger her das Thema- allerdings habe ich noch eine Frage: Wenn man das Filet eingesalzen hat und kühl stellt- *muss man es dann beschweren- oder nicht *? #c


Gruß und angebrannte Filets ...

Bassking.


----------



## aal60 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo bassking, #h

in Frischhaltefolie und ein Brettchen mit  Gewicht beschweren.
2mal am Tag  drehen. Ich würde  1 Teil Zucker  2 Teile  Salz  nehmen. Reichlich Dill und  mit einem  Whiskey oder Cognac beträufeln. |supergri

Guten Appetit!


----------



## Gourmet (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

@bassking

Also in meinem Betrieb stellen wir pro Woche ca 15 Seiten Graved Lachs her.Die eingebeizten Seiten werden lediglich mit Klarsichtolie abgedeckt und im Kühlhaus ca 18 Std. gelagert.Fertig.

Gruß
Gourmet


----------



## aal60 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



Gourmet schrieb:


> @bassking
> 
> Also in meinem Betrieb stellen wir pro Woche ca 15 Seiten Graved Lachs her.Die eingebeizten Seiten werden lediglich mit Klarsichtolie abgedeckt und im Kühlhaus ca 18 Std. gelagert.Fertig.
> 
> ...



Na dann hoffen wir, das wir das GROSSE GEHEIMNIS der Beize auch klappt   Kannst Du uns ein Foto des Resultates einstellen.

Gruss vom Nordrand des Sauerlandes.


----------



## bassking (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Ja-erstmal Danke ihr Beiden !

Bassking.

P.S: Ich habe noch 2 kleinere Endstücke (Schwanzfilets) , etwa 20cm. von einer 3 Kilolachsforelle aus dem Froster- lohnt es, solche vglw.kleinen, dünnen Endstücke aufzutauen und dann zu beizen- oder ist das Ergebnis eher mau?

Meine mal gehört zu haben, dass der "Trananteil" Richtung Schwanzende steigt...ist das Ergebnis bei Frostware überhaupt noch lecker? 


Bassking (Hobbykoch).


----------



## hauki (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor kurzem das Rezept von Gourmet hier aus diesem Thread leicht variiert.

_Ausgangsbasis war eine große Regenbogenforelle
_Ich habe auch ohne Beschwerung und ohne Folie "gearbeitet"
_2kg Salz, etwas Zucker
_4 Bund Dill, 1 Bund Koriander
_Senfsaat, Wacholder, Pfeffer
_Zitrone, zum betrüfeln
_48h im Kühlschrank gereift

Dazu gabs gravlaxsås nach chippog-Art.

Super Ergebnis! Werde ich wieder machen.

Eine Hälfte habe ich Portionsweise eingefroren nach den Tipps von Thomas9904.

Danke an alle Boardies für die guten Tipps :m

Tight Lines
Olaf


----------



## Neupanker (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Na, dann will ich mein Erfolgsrezept auch mal vorstellen:


Gebeizte Forelle ​ 
Rezept für 1 kg Filet (mit Haut)​ 
(Von Regenbogenforelle, bei dickeren Lachsforellen jeweils ein wenig mehr von den Zutaten)​1 EL grobkörniges Salz,
1 EL Zucker,
1 EL zerstoßenen weißen Pfeffer,
gehackten Dill (1Bund) und ggf.
1 EL Senfkörner (nach Geschmack) vermengen.

Wirklich auch die letzte Gräte, ggf. mit einer Pinzette aus den Filets entfernen (geht bei vorher eingefrorenen und wieder aufgetauten leichter).

Die Innenseiten der Filets mit dieser Mischung bestreichen,
dann die Filets mit den Innenseiten zusammenlegen und in Alufolie einpacken.

Dieses Paket in einem wasserdichten Gefäß (Tupper) oder Plastiktüte in den Kühlschrank legen
und beschweren (z.B. mit alten Katalogen oder Milchtüten), alle 12 Stunden wenden.

Nach 2 Tagen, besser 3, die Filets säubern und das Fleisch mit einem scharfen Messer in möglichst dünnen Scheiben von der Haut schneiden. 
Fertig!​P.S.: Sehr gut eignet sich auch Dorsch.
Die Menge der Zutaten kann je nach persönlichem Geschmack variiert werden.

Damit ist bei mir in vielen Jahren nie was schief gegangen. Am liebsten essen wir den Fisch dann mit ganz frischem Krustenbrot, Butter, Salatblatt und Zwiebelringen. Habe schon bei Feiern erlebt, dass Hackepeter übrig blieb, während die gleiche Menge Fisch in 10 Minuten weg war...

Wünsche Euch ähnliche Erfolge! :vik:


----------



## MarioDD (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

prinzipiell nicht schlecht...aaaaaber: nimm nie Alufolie für so etwas. Sei froh, das nix passiert ist! Unter Umständen kannst du das ganze Zeugs wegschmeißen. Alu korrodiert, wenn's dumm kommt. Und wenn's noch dümmer kommt, wird der Fisch sauer-bzw schmeckt nach Metall. Also immer Frischhaltefolie nehmen. Die Wikinger nahmen übrigens Blätter.

Wems gefällt: mit Hering/Matjes gehts auch wunderbar.


----------



## Heiko-Roehrs (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

hat es eigentlich schon einmal mit Knoblauchgranulat in der  Mischung versucht ? Würde mich mal interessieren ob das geschmacklich gut ist oder eher davon abgeraten wird

Lieben Gruß Heiko


----------



## shorty 38 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Knoblauchgranulat? Das ist für mich persönlich die Höchststrafe in jedem Essen. Ich weiß zwar auch, daß dieses Pulver in fast jeder Wurst oder auch in vielen Aufläufen reingemischt wird. Aber mit frischem Knoblauch sollte es besser schmecken, was ich aber bei Graved Laks bezweifele. Vielleicht machst du dann aus der schwedischen die türkische Variation:m:m. Du wirst mit Knoblauch das ganze süßliche Aroma zerstören und ein dominantes Gewürz wie Dill wird sich mit dem Knoblauch beißen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## MarioDD (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*



Heiko-Roehrs schrieb:


> hat es eigentlich schon einmal mit Knoblauchgranulat in der Mischung versucht ? Würde mich mal interessieren ob das geschmacklich gut ist oder eher davon abgeraten wird
> 
> Lieben Gruß Heiko


 
roher Fisch und Knoblauch geht gar nicht!
Salz/Zucker/Dill/Senfsaat-fertig, mehr nicht!
Manchmal ist weniger mehr.



shorty 38 schrieb:


> . Vielleicht machst du dann aus der schwedischen die türkische Variation


 
Hab jetzt vor kurzen eine Reportage über Döner in der Türkei gesehen. Die nehmen dort mitnichten so einen zusammengepamperten Dönerspieß wie hier. Das war richtiges Hammel/Lamm Fleisch. Und Knoblauch-so sagte der Türke- kommt dort überhaupt nicht dran!


----------



## daci7 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

möööönsch da läuft einem das wasser im mund zusammen ...

wir ham ähnliches in russland bei nem survival-urlaub gemacht; lachs fangen, direkt ausnehmen, filets schneiden, salz und zucker ca 2:1 ordentlich auf die fleischseite, viel viel viel dill drauflegen, teilweise auch andere gewürze probiert (so viel hatten wir ja nicht mit) also wacholderbeeren oder was man im wald gefunden hat^^, in plastikfolie mit nem feuchten handtuch umwickeln (kühlt, da durch die verdunstung energie entzogen wird) und unters moos legen, für nen tag.

das gab dann wunderbares fleisch =) morgens aufs brot, zusammen mit frischem lachs-kaviar, schwarzem tee mit blaubeeren ein traum :l

falls nachts kein bär den fisch stibitzt hat |gr:

grüße, 
david


----------



## Neupanker (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

Nur mal zur Info für die Boardies, die genauso dusselig sind wie ich:
Unter
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66947
steht ja alles, was man sichwünscht, Bombenseite!
Man sollte viel öfter mal die Suchfunktion nutzen ...


----------



## Acipenser (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Graved Lachs: Was mache ich Falsch*

@bassking
ich habe letztlich ein gefrostetes Schwanzstück graviert, das Ergebnis war gut, kam aber an den frischen Lachs nicht heran. Von Tran habe ich nichts geschmeckt.

Bei mir werden Salz und Gewürze auch nur aufgestreut und mit Frischhaltefolie abgedeckt, wie es Gourmet auch macht. Die Dosierung wird auf das Filetgewicht abgestimmt. Hast Du nur ein Schwanzstück ohne Gegenstück zum Deckeln, solltest Du das Filet wirklich nach einiger Zeit drehen (zuerst die Hautseite, dann die Fleischseite). 

18 - 20 Stunden reichen zum Beizen vollkommen aus. Stimmen Dosierung oder Zeit nicht, wird es zu fest. Alkoholika oder Säuren kommen bei mir nicht an den Gravad Lax.

Mahlzeit

Peter

PS: wenn es nicht gerade ein Aquakulturlachs ist, schmeckt mir das auch roh, fein gewürfelt oder grob gehackt, leicht gesalzen, ev. etwas geriebene Zitronenschale dazu, super lecker. Passt mit Forelle, Meerforelle, Wildlachs, Saibling.


----------

